# orlander park



## next bite

have they opened orlander yet? I would think its thick enough by now. they had the park closed mon. and tues. this week.


----------



## Jmsteele187

next bite said:


> have they opened orlander yet? I would think its thick enough by now. they had the park closed mon. and tues. this week.


Haven't been by to check it out. I wouldn't mind giving it a try, since it's about 5 minutes away from me. I hear they want the ice pretty thick before they let people on the ice though. I've heard people say there have been years where they were able to get out on Erie, but not Olander. If you swing by and see the green flag flying let me know.


----------



## fisherboy

That place is a joke. They never answer their phone or return calls. I stoped there a few days ago & talked to a person there who said the same thing, & she worked there! Ice has to be 8" to fish. & that includes every spot on the lake. The east side freezes up all the time while the west side is more iffy.


----------



## michael1303

I live down the street from olander and so far it's not open. The ducks keep soaking in one spot on the west side so it won't freeze over. I bet the east side has close to 8 inches. With the next cold front coming up they should be open by the end of next week.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking of packing up the gear and trying olander today. I am curious how often they check ice thickness. That lake has got to be real close to 8''.


----------



## michael1303

Is the green flag up?


----------



## michael1303

They don't allow ice fishing unless there is a green flag flying by the park entrance


----------



## Capt. Crude

I know. Your first post saved me a drive out there to not fish. Thanks for the info.


----------



## michael1303

Ya I just checked there is still a red flag


----------



## michael1303

I've fished there in past years and caught perch out there. I wonder if anybody has caught catfish through the ice.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I've caught cats with open water. I'm sure you could catch them through the ice too.


----------



## michael1303

What bait would you use ice fishing for cats? I have also caught many catfish at the boat ramp during the summer. I use a berkley fake scented minnow and the bass, panfish, and catfish will bite on it


----------



## Capt. Crude

Not sure. When I go there during the ice season, usually always catch a ton of those undersized perch.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I was watching videos of guys using jigging raps and chunks of gulp grubs for cats. In fisherman has a few videos on their YouTube channel..


----------



## michael1303

Ya same the perch I've caught out there are so tiny. Do you know how deep olander park is? I've seen huge carp swimming around the west side of the pond... I wonder if there is any other fish out there in the middle of the lake. When I get my tip ups from michigan I'll have to set them up and see what I might get in the middle


----------



## michael1303

What video is that


----------



## Capt. Crude

I think its pretty deep in the middle( 20' or more?). I have heard that there are some pike in olander. Don't know if that is still true?


----------



## Jmsteele187

I think I got about 32 feet on the depth finder one time, but that was quite a while ago. And, I'm not sure how accurate that fishing buddy was. The video was just an ice fishing vid for catfish.


----------



## michael1303

I've heard the same thing. I'm not sure if there still is. When I was buying bait during the groat derby she said there might be and that the birds bring like eggs into the lake when they fly into it from different areas


----------



## michael1303

Oh I bet there has got to be some pike swimming around the bottom. The habitat olander has would probably support it. Have you ever caught bass at oleander I've seen them and tried. They seem so timid to bite... That or they must eat the bluegills instead


----------



## fisherboy

My god-this thread has gotten some posts. Funny thing I went out there to look this afternoon. Of course the red flag is up & the ducks & greese are still swimming in that open water on the west side of the lake.
I did talk to the manager of the park but he said he can not make any decisions on fishing (or much of anything). Only the director of the system can. He's also the one that dills the holes to find the ice thickness. He said the ice on the east side of the lake is over 8" & he has wander out 50 yars or so. While 1 of the 6 springs is over where the ducks are ther's no way the park system can chase them away-federal law. Only a couple of eagles that frequent the park can do it. Suspossly the director has said linsurance problems will not allow them to allow anyone on the lake. But the manager he wonder why they could not make certain areas availabe for fishing & skating.
He also thought noone has caught a pike in 6 yrs & the State had been out checking the # & type of fish in the pond this fall but he has not heard back.
I also mention why ther's not an option to find out the conditions on the ice. I don't think they need the recorded message abou boat rental & the bait shop in the winter. He agreed with me & said he would talk to the director. All in all the place needs a bit of changes.


----------



## kinzua

I saw a guy with a keeper pike there once on the ice but it was about 15 years ago. I would think there are a few in there. Miight be why the fish are so stunted.


----------



## Jmsteele187

kinzua said:


> I saw a guy with a keeper pike there once on the ice but it was about 15 years ago. I would think there are a few in there. Miight be why the fish are so stunted.


Pike wouldn't cause stunted fish. If anything, they would held keep them from being stunted. The amount of stunted bluegill tells us two things. 1) there are not enough predator fish in the lake. 2) not enough bluegill are being harvested. 
The balance in that lake is a bit out of whack. When the gills are able to spawn out of control, with nothing to thin out the numbers, they become stunted. I don't know if the lake could support them but, it might be a good candidate for saugeye, or stocking of some other type of predator fish.


----------



## Flathead76

I would like to see the state put some flathead catfish in there. That would put a dent in the dink bluegills out there. As far as bass there are some big ones in there. As far on catching them I have had them attack bluegills while reeling them in. Took my son out there 3 years ago when he was four to fish for stocked trout. My daughter starts screaming daddy your going to lose your pole. I look over and the rod is pointing straight at the water doubled over while in the holder burning drag. I take the rod out of the holder and try to hand it to my son. He was standing at the end of the boat ramp throwing rocks into the water. Finally I got his attension to get his ass over and reel the fish in. He reels the fish half way in and it gets buried into the weed line. I nicely ask him if I can try to get the fish out of the weeds for him. He quickly says only if I gave the rod back to him. I said no problem little man. Get the fish out of the weeds and immediately hand the rod back to him. He starts reeling the fish up to the shore and see that it is a big largemouth bass. I tell him to keep the rod up, not to look at the fish, and walk backwards. Lipped the fish and he was pumped. I think I was more pumped. He then says daddy that is some massive meat on the table. I said no its going into your room. He said dad that thing is going to stink in my room and I dont want it there. After assuring him that Mr. Mark the taxidermist will make sure that it will not stink in his room. The fish was 22.5" long and wieghed just over 5 and a half pounds. The fish was caught on a carolina rig tipped with berkley power bait. The most interesting part about the fish was that it had four different pieces of mono that was sticking out of its butt. Think the fish must have made its living eating powerbait and bluegills that people reel in. As far as bass baits out there good luck. The bass swim in schools there. Have seen bass in these schools with bobbers dragging behind them.


----------



## fisherboy

Why does it surprise me that someone with flathead in thier name would like to have flatheads stocked. I agree that they could help a hell of a lot in cutting down on the gills & perch. BTW the mgr did say they have quite a few large bass in the lake.


----------



## HOCKEY

I have fished orlander since day one that it opened, have caught maney a big fish out of it during the winter, have seen perch over 14 inches taken, maney a northern pike, a few walleyes, lots of bass, trout, lots of crappies, some catfish, and lots of bluegills, you need to keep it simple and light line, bait wigglers, wax worms and half shinner minnows are best, biggest perch come from handcap area, and fence by swimming hole, best crappie and pike are off pine trees by swimming area,
good perch off sewer pipe area. Yes there still a ton of big fish there you just have to work for them.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Getting pretty dam ridiculous that the red flag is still up at Olander! That ice has to be a foot thick. I understand that there may be a small open spot but can't someone rope that area off. Just seems like laziness to me..


----------



## michael1303

The people at olander are probably afraid of getting sued.


----------



## michael1303

I hope they open it up I'm in northern michigan and there is almost 2 feet of ice in places. All the places in northern ohio have to have around a foot of ice.


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> The people at olander are probably afraid of getting sued.


It probably has more to do with the insurance companies.


----------



## michael1303

I'm not sure I just hope somebody can convince the director to open half the lake up. I might have school off Monday and I wish I could fish there. I also just got an auger.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I wonder what they'd do if 20 of us just started fishing there regardless of what color flag was up.


----------



## michael1303

During the summer where is the best spot to catch bass on olander? They are so hard to catch at olander. I saw he post about the 5 pound bass and when I use berkley minnows all I catch are channel catfish.


----------



## michael1303

I don't know... My dad wouldn't let me go out unless there was a green flag.. You could get in lots of trouble I plus to want to take that chance


----------



## Jmsteele187

I've caught a few decent bass out there, usually fishing the weed line. They usually came on chatter baits or cranks of some sort.


----------



## michael1303

Oh I only fish for bass with spinnerbaits. I have a different fishing spot for bass but is less fished than my spot.


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> Oh I only fish for bass with spinnerbaits. I have a different fishing spot for bass but is less fished than my spot.


Why would you limit yourself to just spinnerbaits?


----------



## michael1303

I have really never used a crank bait before. Spinnerbaits seem to work best for me. I wouldn't know what type of crank bait to get.


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> I have really never used a crank bait before. Spinnerbaits seem to work best for me. I wouldn't know what type of crank bait to get.


By the sounds of some of your other posts, you seem to still be pretty young. My advice would be to not limit yourself to one type of bait, be versatile. Spinnerbaits work in some situations but not all. If you know how to fish multiple types of lures, you're able to adapt better to different conditions.
Try a square bill crank bait. They run shallow and the square bill helps to reflect them off most snags.


----------



## fisherboy

Was at B Harbor late today ((nadeda a thing) & was talking to a guy that moved from Toledo to Mich. Even he asked about Orlander Park being open. I laughed about it. He said he used to fish there quite often thru the ice. But hey I found another spot located within 2 or 3 miles from there where i & another person caught 50+ gills yesterday. & the ice was 12" or so thick.

As I stated in an earlier post they do not allow skating either. What a joke.


----------



## fisherboy

Of course the red flag is still up but. The open hole is getting smaller. Looked to be around 10 ft wide by 20 ft long. Saw a couple of eagles today, one which was munching on a dead duck (goose). Another month of negative tempuretures should do it. LOL. All this wondering for those 5" perch. LOL


----------



## Capt. Crude

Maybe by march that eagle will eat all of those waterfowl?


----------



## michael1303

well the bald seems happy


----------



## beach5

fisherboy said:


> ........ All this wondering for those 5" perch. LOL



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## fisherboy

But better than 5" bluegills. Lol


----------



## regrahc

Got an email from the Maintenance Manager this morning. The open hole may be fenced off. Check with the park around noon.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

You guys got your wish the 5in bluegills are yours the flag is green! Per olander facebook page.


----------



## fisherboy

Maybe that e-mail message I sent last night about the situation helped. Or my talk with the manager. They also had a operation meeting on the 28th. I guess I should check my e-mail.


----------



## michael1303

Good! I have school off tomorrow so maybe I can try fishing at olander. If anybody have any fishing reports for olander let me know.


----------



## fisherboy

Should see you there. I'll leave you dig my holes.


----------



## michael1303

Well actually I was at a pond trying to icefish and the blade on my hand auger broke. Hopefully my dad and I can find a pre drilled hole if we go.


----------



## fisherboy

michael1303 said:


> Well actually I was at a pond trying to icefish and the blade on my hand auger broke. Hopefully my dad and I can find a pre drilled hole if we go.


Actually I have a electric power auger. LOL


----------



## michael1303

Lol hopefully my dad and I can find one of your holes idk when I'm going fishing


----------



## cschuller6

Was at Orlander Park at 7am today.. Did pretty well for first time there... pry 20 blue gill (none over 6"), 10 perch (small), and a 13" catfish.. Was fun either way. Met Fisherboy as I was coming off ice. Fisherboy, how did you do?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I dont know if all the blame is on the ducks. There are a lot of springs in that lake, and they'll keep it open. Mark the open areas then fish those in the warm weather. I was always told the pike hang out around the springs


----------



## michael1303

I went fishing for a half hour with my dad. We could only find night crawlers and nothing bit on them. Later we heard a crack and we decided to leave. Lots of people there.


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> I went fishing for a half hour with my dad. We could only find night crawlers and nothing bit on them. Later we heard a crack and we decided to leave. Lots of people there.


Cracking and popping is a normal sound to hear while ice fishing. 

How thick is the ice?


----------



## michael1303

Well this is weird but one hole I made had a foot of ice and another one 5 feet away had 6 inches of ice. There is enough ice.


----------



## walleye0007

fished the northwest side of the lake had 10 plus inches of ice in four different holes caught lots of dink bluegills and small skinny perch. I did manage 2 nice 8-9inch redear bluegill.
Had fun was a good time, hope everyone stays safe and enjoys this years fishing.


----------



## michael1303

walleye0007 said:


> fished the northwest side of the lake had 10 plus inches of ice in four different holes caught lots of dink bluegills and small skinny perch. I did manage 2 nice 8-9inch redear bluegill.
> Had fun was a good time, hope everyone stays safe and enjoys this years fishing.


I went at about 1:00 and I saw a guy fishing the northwest part close to shore was that you? If so did you catch anything that close to shore


----------



## walleye0007

I was in a blue shanty, if that helps and was in about 12 foot of water.


----------



## fisherboy

Fished forever without any fish. Really did not see many on camera. Finally I had a friend drag my shanty , camera, etc to car while I took a break. (Thanks Sam) Went back & did some seagulling with my flasher closer to shore. Fish started bitting almost at once. Not great but reasonably steady. Left with 29 gills & 3 perch (small), A few gills were 6.5 (better than 5"). All in all fun. (& I did see you in the distance Michael with your dad.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Nice work. I will be there tomorrow. My freezer is full of fall walleye and I am just looking to bend the pole. Ice fishing without electronics or gas powered hole spiral machines gets old in this weather. Olander is always a nice lake to catch some baby fish to pass the time...


----------



## michael1303

walleye0007 said:


> I was in a blue shanty, if that helps and was in about 12 foot of water.


Ya I saw that blue shanty it was kinda by the fenced off area, where were you fisherboy I saw 2 people fishing straight from the parking lot catching some fish. My dad and I didn't fish that long only about a half hour. Idk if it was the fact we were using night crawlers or of we were fishing too deep. I have baseball practice tomorrow but maybe in the morning I can see if my dad will take me back out. What were you guys fishing with? Walmart and meijers didn't have waxworks so I had to settle for night crawlers but I'm wondering if they will eat them during the winter.


----------



## michael1303

Capt. Crude said:


> You have a nice spread there fisherboy. I usually fish off the boat ramp where it drops off to 20 ft. or so and catch lots of perch.


There are some catfish off the ramp that are tiny. I wonder where the big catfish are.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Mike, try off the boat launch, where it gets deep, use minnows if you can bud. Should be more 5'' perch than you can shake a stick at. You may have to move but when you find them its a lot of fun.. Maumee Tackle has minnows.


----------



## michael1303

Ok I'll try to get some minnows. Do they sell larger minnows maybe for pike fishing. My hooks are too big for panfish but I could try one of my poles.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Not only does maumee tackle have minnow but, they'll have spikes and waxies too. You can also buy gulp alive minnows at Meijer, as well. They work just as good as live minnows, if not better, and last longer too.


----------



## Capt. Crude

We are looking for two different things my young friend


----------



## Capt. Crude

good call steele


----------



## michael1303

I fish with the power bait minnows during the summer and catch panfish,bass,and catfish on them.


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> Ok I'll try to get some minnows. Do they sell larger minnows maybe for pike fishing. My hooks are too big for panfish but I could try one of my poles.


You'd be better off getting some smaller hooks or ice jigs and catching a few bluegill and baiting up some tip ups.


----------



## michael1303

Ya I'll probably change the hooks.I have some fake minnows in my box I can use.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'm planning to go out Sunday morning. Will anyone else be out there?
Also, IF there are still pike in there and IF they hang out near the springs. Where are these springs at?


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> Ya I'll probably change the hooks.I have some fake minnows in my box I can use.


The gulp alive bait is sold in a scented "gravy" that keeps them smelling and tasting more like the real thing. I'm not sure some soft plastic minnow would produce the same results.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Steele, I will be out Sunday(If they don't red flag).


----------



## michael1303

Ya I use the gulp scented minnow and get great results. Olander isn't my favorite fishing spot but it holds many secrets and is a big pond.


----------



## michael1303

I don't plan on going out fishing tomorrow but I'd like to. As for the pike it might be nice to set up two tip ups and wait. I'll ask hockey what he knows


----------



## Jmsteele187

I don't think I'll spend a ton of time fishing for the pike. There are plenty of other fish to catch out there. I may set up a couple of tip ups and have a rattle bait rigged up, just incase I see one on the camera, though. But, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## michael1303

Has hockey recently caught any pike in the pond


----------



## Capt. Crude

I think he has caught them at olander. Search the NW ohio forum


----------



## michael1303

What forms is he in I can't find him anywhere


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> What forms is he in I can't find him anywhere


He replied on this thread at some point. You should be able to go back through the pages and find him.


----------



## Capt. Crude

I am gonna fish for baby perch but look up past posts from HOCKEY. He has knowledge of NW ohio and the pike that may have been around?


----------



## michael1303

Ya I saw his old post. Pike near the swimming area by the pines.


----------



## Capt. Crude

get used to baby fish dude.


----------



## Capt. Crude

at olander.. they are still fun


----------



## Capt. Crude

We will be in a blue shanty that looks like a fold up tent that says clam 2000. If you need some bait or a helping hand just ask, young man.


----------



## HOCKEY

here some help where to fish, swimming area fence to pine trees, 150 ft out to center, bass catfish, trout occas. pike,
boat launch striagh out 150 ft or so, down toward shelter house,
striagh out from bait house, 150 to 200 ft off pine trees, far end by sewer pipe you will notice no swimming signs, in front of each are tire reefs roughly 150 ft out, good perch, out from the handicap fishing platform couple hundred feet is good for the big perch and the pike, this is where they usually set up ice skating rink, like i said before keep it simple, wax worms small shinners, wigglers if you can find them, should be out during week if it doesn't snow, blue two person clam or black otter with reel sport charters name on them, good luck.


----------



## michael1303

I'm not sure where the handicap area is. So are the pike are caught on the south end in between the bait shop and swimming area?


----------



## Jmsteele187

Is anyone headed out this morning?


----------



## fisherboy

I think I am. Just got up. Assume the green flag is still up.


----------



## Jmsteele187

fisherboy said:


> I think I am. Just got up. Assume the green flag is still up.


I'll be headed out in I little bit.


----------



## fisherboy

Have to make few calls. gGet a bite to eat.etc. Hope to meet you


Something came up. I won't be able to meet you. Sorry.


----------



## michael1303

I might go fishing today after my baseball practice.


----------



## str8killin27

Is the green flag up


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Catching the dink gills and perch .


----------



## str8killin27

Headed out with my oldest boys


----------



## michael1303

Ya the flag is up


----------



## sykessta

has anyone been out today? gonna be there shortly, pry around 12 or so.


----------



## michael1303

what bait do you think would be best for ice fishing?


----------



## Flathead76

Either one should work. Personally I would use waxies or spikes.


----------



## michael1303

Ok thanks I might try both


----------



## sykessta

Went out today. Fished for only about a half our. a couple little nibbles but no dice. decided to leave because my toes were freezing and i kept hearing those creaks and pops and was feeling vibrations under me. I know it's probably normal but this was my first time really out on the ice fishing and it spooked me. :S haha i appreciate ice fishing but i think i'm just gonna wait until spring to fish open water so I'm not spazing out every 2 seconds about falling through the ice and meeting a cold watery death.


----------



## fisherboy

Those noises are what make ice fishermen happy. It means making more ice.


----------



## sykessta

fisherboy said:


> Those noises are what make ice fishermen happy. It means making more ice.


Yea that's what I just read. But every time I heard it and felt the vibrations under me it made me almost p*** myself haha.


----------



## Jmsteele187

sykessta said:


> Yea that's what I just read. But every time I heard it and felt the vibrations under me it made me almost p*** myself haha.


You should go out with some else that has a little more ice fishing experience. I used to get a little freaked out too when I'd go out by myself. And, I was expecting those noises and knew what they meant. I found that if I was with at least one other guy, it made me feel the need to be a little more brave and not jump at every little pop. It was like I had to be manly around my buddies and not show that it freaked me out. Now, those noises don't bother me at all.
On Sunday I met a guy who was fishing out from the boat dock. He had a blue clam shanty and was smoking cigars. Was this anyone here? If so, it was nice to have met you.


----------



## fishfray

Is there enough old holes drilled that someone without an auger could just walk out there and find an abandoned one to fish in? Olander is like 1 min away from me so hat would be fun


----------



## michael1303

There should be some just follow the footprints and see. You might need a hammer to get through the ice but there are some holes. My dad and I fished 2 days ago and opened up some holes old holes by the boat launch.


----------



## Jmsteele187

There are some good sized catfish in there. I hooked into a nice one on Sunday, that had my reel singing and my ultra light rod bent right over. It got tangled in my camera cable, though. When I tried to pull up the camera, the line got cut on the ice. I lost a nice tungsten jig, which kinda sucked, but it was fun fighting that fish.


----------



## michael1303

My dad was gonna take me fishing today but there is a level 2 snow emergency ): maybe we can walk there it's just across the street


----------



## fisherboy

Don't think you can get in if its a level 3. Even jumping the fence might be fown on.


----------



## michael1303

Is olander open?


----------



## fishfray

Yes it is open. I saw two shantys out today but I did not fish. How did you guys do? I might try to find an abandoned hole to fish tomorrow. Even a tiny gill or perch would make me so happy at this point in the winter


----------



## Jmsteele187

Is anyone headed out on Monday?


----------



## fisherboy

Maybe. Hitting Sterling State Park tomorrow.


----------



## fishfray

Fished tonight for about 15 mins tonight. I got three perch, bigger than I expected but small by most standards. They were very close to shore. How did the other guys out there do?


----------



## kman10

Friend was out there this a.m and got 1 catfish and some 5 to 6in gills 0 perch


----------



## ohdeer78

Tore them up 20 pounds of gill and one good cat


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

ohdeer78 said:


> Tore them up 20 pounds of gill and one good cat


isn't there some kind of limit there? Keeping a five gallon bucketful of bluegills seems a little excessive and over harvest


----------



## sykessta

HatersGonnaHate said:


> isn't there some kind of limit there? Keeping a five gallon bucketful of bluegills seems a little excessive and over harvest


haters gonna hate lol.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

sykessta said:


> haters gonna hate lol.


no not hate just an observation. Keeping a bucketful of fish just because you can is never a good thing. I have no problem with people keeping fish but a bucketful seems excessive to me. Then people wonder why the places they used to fish are worthless now. Exactly why you will never see me bragging up a spot.


----------



## fishfray

If your first post is a huge bucket of dead tiny gills then you are gonna make some people mad. but hopefully people keeping the tiny gills at olander will help the stunted overpopulated ones grow a little size


----------



## ohdeer78

No limit and it does that pond good they are stunned over there need more lil ones cleaned out to ger nicesize ones


----------



## Flathead76

More people keeping buckets of bluegill would help that lake. Its pretty much stunted out. Hope he keeps at it.


----------



## kman10

Good job ohdeer78 ! That's the only way we are going to get bigger Gills in there got to thin out a lot of the smaller ones Keep up the good work and don't listen to any ( Haters ) !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## str8killin27

Def need more buckets coming out of there so the fish can grow


----------



## Bucket Mouth

HatersGonnaHate said:


> isn't there some kind of limit there? Keeping a five gallon bucketful of bluegills seems a little excessive and over harvest


"Isn't it ironic, don't ya think." 
- Alanis Morisette

hahahahahaha


----------



## michael1303

Where are you buying the waxworks at?


----------



## Jmsteele187

michael1303 said:


> Where are you buying the waxworks at?


I got spikes at maumee tackle today. They didn't have any waxworks though.


----------



## michael1303

Are they selling them closer to sylvania anywhere?


----------



## fisherboy

As 1 who posted a picture a while back of 30 or so gills I kept I can't say he kept too many. There are some decent ones there. Not huge for sure but decent. & yes they need a thinning out. Same for the perch for sure. Fishing in Michigan, I have yet to return to Orlander but I plan to. & I would hope to locate those 6" perch. (They grew an inch since 2 yrs ago.) Def not much meat but I love those eggs.


----------



## ohdeer78

U can get colored spikes up at cablea they seem to work alright 3.99 for a 100 of them mixed colors red blue green


----------



## Bucket Mouth

michael1303 said:


> Are they selling them closer to sylvania anywhere?


try a pet store. Maybe Meijer on Central.


----------



## ohdeer78

Another bucket taken today 3 small perch set them free started real slow :B:!:flag:


----------



## str8killin27

I was just out there with my Kids caught 2 but were biting like crazy kids got cold so we had to leave


----------



## ohdeer78

Were u in the blue shanty by the beach


----------



## str8killin27

Yep that was us


----------



## str8killin27

Think I need to get some smaller hooks I was using some crappie jigs with waxies just a hook and waxies or something for a better bite


----------



## ohdeer78

We were in the pop up blinds


----------



## ohdeer78

Yea u need ice jigs I hand fish them about 13-14 feet its fun as heck


----------



## str8killin27

Ok i seen you guys out there looks like you guys have been killin em the pond really needs it


----------



## str8killin27

I have ice jigs maybe I need to hand fish them like you are doin hard to get them to hook up waiting on the bite


----------



## ohdeer78

Yea it does too many small fish there and hand fishin is the best way to go


----------



## kman10

ohdeer78 said:


> Yea it does too many small fish there and hand fishin is the best way to go


Got Em I may try to hit them Thursday or Friday. We going to hook up this weekend and go somewhere


----------



## ohdeer78

Yes sir saturday I work so after work I can sunday I cant I promised melissa I wouldnt because im not goin to be home Saturday night me and the boys are goin camping then


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

yeah i guess if the lake is overpopulated then taking a few buckets out is a good idea. At least the dude looks to be eatinbg them and not just making a pile on the ice. The only problem is that even if the lake gets better and the bluegill start to increase in size people are still going to be keeping bucketfuls and eventually it will be the other way where you catch nothing


----------



## sykessta

HatersGonnaHate said:


> no not hate just an observation. Keeping a bucketful of fish just because you can is never a good thing. I have no problem with people keeping fish but a bucketful seems excessive to me. Then people wonder why the places they used to fish are worthless now. Exactly why you will never see me bragging up a spot.


No I totally get what you mean. I just had to say that because of your name. I couldn't help myself lol. Yea I try to limit the amount of fish I keep too.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Yeah i just hate seeing places that have were once good or have the potential to be good ruined by over fishing. I have fished ponds that have been great one year and they someone comes in and over harvests and it takes a couple years to recover.


----------



## Jmsteele187

The bluegill population there definitely needs to be thinned out there. I'm sure a few bucket loads are only helping things out. I honestly don't think that lake is fished very much. I fish it fairly often, during the spring and summer, from my kayak. I'm almost always the only person fishing. The only time I see a good amount of people out there is when they stock the trout in the spring, for the kids trout derby. Then it's packed.
I was talking to a guy out there last Sunday who said they were trying to stock it with more predator fish, to help thin out the bluegill population. Does anyone know if there is any truth to that?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

do any of the trout ever make it and get to adult size?


----------



## kman10

Few years back while ice fishing I caught a trout there


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

yeah i have fished lakes/gravel pits where they were stocked and there are some holdovers but they are a lot bigger areas of water. Just wondered if the pond would support trout year around and if any of them actually make it past the first month.


----------



## michael1303

A couple years ago I caught a baby trout in the middle so they must be a few that are reproducing but not many


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

no i know they dont reproduce in lakes. They need clear running water to reproduce. Thats one of the main reasons the state stocks them a lot. No chance of over population


----------



## sykessta

Went again today and got nada except for someone else line with a jighead on it. Guess I got another item to add to my tackle box


----------



## Jmsteele187

sykessta said:


> Went again today and got nada except for someone else line with a jighead on it. Guess I got another item to add to my tackle box


Was it a gold Fiskas jig. I hooked a catfish and it cut my line on the ice, getting away with my jig.


----------



## cschuller6

Was out at Orlander for an hour or so (sitting on bucket by beach)... Caught four 5-6" gills. Lots of people out there also. Any of you OGFers out there today? Any luck


----------



## fisherboy

Was south of boat launch in shanty. Managed to get 30 gills of which 1 was a red ear sunfish - 9 1/2 " Fish Ohio. But most action was in a 1 hour span after wasting 2 hours.


----------



## fishfray

That is an impressive redear, especially from olander


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

did they stock orlander with every kind of fish that live in these waters.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Have you guys found the fish suspended, or on the bottom?


----------



## Bucket Mouth

fisherboy said:


> Was south of boat launch in shanty. Managed to get 30 gills of which 1 was a red ear sunfish - 9 1/2 " Fish Ohio. But most action was in a 1 hour span after wasting 2 hours.
> View attachment 90707
> 
> 
> View attachment 90708


You must be cleaning those dinks with surgical precision in order to get a potato chip sized fillet off of them.

Nice 'ear.


----------



## Flathead76

We are obviously bored when olander park goes 9 pages! Keep killing the dinks guys! The lake needs it!


----------



## ohdeer78

Orlander isnt so bad hell its close its better than walking 2-3 miles or driving a hour to catch nothing


----------



## fisherboy

By definition what is a dink? I will grant you I did keep about 10 that I would say were dinks. (less than 6") Ate about 1/2 of the fish (including smallest) ones for breakfast.

& most of the ones were suspended. Gave up on camera which showed nothing on bottom & went to flasher. Instantly could see them. Fished in 18.9 ' FOW & caught some 3 ' deep. but most were 3 ' to 9" from bottom. I swear that at 1 time there were marks from the bottm up for 10 '.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

fisherboy said:


> By definition what is a dink? I will grant you I did keep about 10 that I would say were dinks. (less than 6") Ate about 1/2 of the fish (including smallest) ones for breakfast.
> 
> & most of the ones were suspended. Gave up on camera which showed nothing on bottom & went to flasher. Instantly could see them. Fished in 18.9 ' FOW & caught some 3 ' deep. but most were 3 ' to 9" from bottom. I swear that at 1 time there were marks from the bottm up for 10 '.


I guess that definition is subjective. I would also agree on the fish under 6" being in my definition of dink. I looked a the pic compared to that nice ear and it looked like several that fit my definition. Im not knocking you for keeping them - my cleaning skills and patience to carve the fillet off the ribcage would preclude me from keeping them, personally. I like to cut the rib bones off the spine, thus leaving meat on the ribs when I separate from the fillet. The only fish I carve off attached ribs are the big'uns.


----------



## Capt. Crude

To each their own... Nice bounty fisherboy, you did that lake/pond a service.


----------



## next bite

I fished there 2 yrs ago and found fish from the bottom to the top. I saw gills in the hole right under the ice. I fished about 30 yds out from the boat ramp in 20 fow. been there for awhile and wondered if they were following the bait up when I hooked a fish and pieces of bait were floating a round. most fish I caught were dinks to did hooked and lost something big . snapped my line, was using a jigging rapala.


----------



## fisherboy

No fishing today. Game dinner tonight. Hope to get to Mich tomorrow if my buddy is available.


----------



## mlayers

Game dinner is this some place where you go and they have all kind of wild game for you to eat. Or are you doing the game dinner. They used to have a game dinner here in Williams county but no longer do that I sure miss that.

As for catching those dink gills I am all for that. I did that to a pond here in Williams county that the State owns. Years ago it was at LaSuAn the GW had to measure and weigh every one that you bring in. I would catch any where from 50 to a hundred two times a week. I cleaned most of them fish wa any where from 3" to 6" I can fillet any size of gill that someone puts in front of me. Then we use the head and gut for the garden and for trapping season for ***** and minks. You would never catch a big gill out of there. But as of today you can go there and catch 9" and 10" gills almost any day that you go there. So keep up and keep on taking those dinks.


----------



## fisherboy

Game dinner was a bust. It was just a potluck & a bad 1 at that. As far as cleaning small gill I could do a 3" too.


----------



## perchfisherman

Earlier today I went there around 1 o'clock. I used spikes and wax worms and so I managed to catch 36 bluegill (6-7 inch average). I left about 4 o'clock. I think it was a pretty successful haul.


----------



## perchfisherman

I wanted to share a picture of today's catch as well. Took it right before I cleaned them.


----------



## Jmsteele187

How do you all cook those gills? The last batch I had I fried up quickly and they all turned out like bluegill chips.


----------



## daveintoledo

Been doing it my whole life, better then any perch... just fillet, skin and coat in frying magic and fry in butter, whole family loves it  have taken a couple hundred stunted gulls out of some farm ponds... the result was bigger gills in the long run..... helped the bass population too..... more of there hatch started to survive.../// if you are catching 20 gills all the same size, small.... in a pond....its stunted..... just my two cents.....


----------



## fisherboy

Cooking time about 1 minute in hot grease. I have been using cornmeal.
Slow today but still enough gills for 2 people. Most were in the 6 to 7 range. Almost had heart attack getting shanty in over that snow pile by the boat launch. Time to go back to small sled?


----------



## str8killin27

Me and the kid headed out any body out already


----------



## fishfray

I was out earlier from about 1 - 2. Were you the two that drug the sled in from the west? If so me and my dad were the only others out at the time. Since I don't have an auger we spent along time looking for holes and eventually found a few right in the middle. I only had 1 bite the whole hour or so I fished. If I had an auger I definitely would have fished shallower. I hope you guys had more luck than us.


----------



## str8killin27

We got 20 and my boy caught one that was about 1/4 short of a fish ohio not to bad only stayed till 430


----------



## fisherboy

The gills are defintly bigger than what I remember from 2 years ago. & the red ears are always bigger. Have fun eating then. They will be delicious.


----------



## str8killin27

They are def good eating might head out tomorrow afternoon


----------



## fishfray

Are you guys fishing in the middle using a vexilar? I hate having to fish blind in water over 10ft. Ive never heard of all of these redear in olander until this year


----------



## str8killin27

I don't have a vex I do have a portable sonar it works good I just got it te other day and its a nice toy to have


----------



## str8killin27

Been out on erie so today was a fun change of pace


----------



## fisherboy

Have a Humminbird flasher & an underwater camera. Having better luck with flasher but if I want perch I would use camera. & there were just as many red ears 2 yrs ago. They are usually suspended half way down.


----------



## kman10

Anyone been by Olander wonder what color flag is Green Or Red ? Thx


----------



## michael1303

When I went to school this morning I saw they had a red flag up.I dont think it will open up again but you never know.


----------



## kman10

K Thx for the reply


----------



## fisherboy

Sounds like those dingbats.


----------



## kman10

I agree Fisherboy Ice should be fine may be soft along edges due to the runoff 
but that's it


----------



## michael1303

Next we it's suppose to get cold, it should "be safe" then.


----------



## str8killin27

Ya never know with them but I agree the ice should be fine


----------



## michael1303

When I drove by all the snow had melted off the ice so if it doesn't snow and stays cold some more ice should accumulate.


----------



## str8killin27

Do we have a report on that flag out there thanks


----------



## fisherboy

Drove by Saturday. Red flag of course. Was tempted to try a little but not worth the bother with the wind.


----------



## str8killin27

We need to call the park manager and get in his ass a little lol


----------



## DeathFromAbove

If I remember right, it gets to be 30 ft in the far end. Its been awhile since I put a boat in there. Its at least 25 ft.Talking about big carp in there, there is a huge Koi someone must have let go in there. You cant miss it, it looks like a giant orange submarine. I always see it in the far end.


----------



## michael1303

DeathFromAbove said:


> If I remember right, it gets to be 30 ft in the far end. Its been awhile since I put a boat in there. Its at least 25 ft.Talking about big carp in there, there is a huge Koi someone must have let go in there. You cant miss it, it looks like a giant orange submarine. I always see it in the far end.


I remember when I fished 3-4 years ago when I was 8 I remember trying to catch a huge 2-3 foot carp swimming by shore on the west side by all the trees.


----------



## cschuller6

Anyone know if its green or red flag at Orlander? Thanks


----------



## ohdeer78

Red flag I stopped in there this morning and asked they only check it every 3 days and said the ice was less 8" the last time the checked the other day they will check again tomorrow glad they werent open today necause I got a hog of a blue gill today


----------



## cschuller6

Ah ok. Thanks for info! Where u catch your hog of a gill at?


----------



## fisherboy

I stopped by there around 3:30. Red flags up. Asked a lady in a truck why red? She informed me she was going around to put the green flags up again. I asked why the red flags were up for a few days & she said there was no good reason for the red flags. There has got to be a loony there is all I can say. In any case the green is up. But anyone that fished there today would really need a good shanty (& not the pop-up tent type). It was windy.


----------



## str8killin27

Thanks for the update fisher ill be out tomorrow afternoon


----------



## michael1303

Green Flags are up! I went to school this morning and saw it up around 8:00 am


----------



## fishfray

This is a little off topic but here is a pic of that famous koi carp that swims around olander. He swam right by my feet one day and I took a picture.


----------



## ohdeer78

Was out there today keep42 had a big fish on got off dont know what it was but big fish my friend had a small gill on but something took off with it domt know what it was but other than that a good.day


----------



## str8killin27

was out yesterday got 35 Gil's not to bad most around 5-6"


----------



## ohdeer78

Was out there today got 36 gills was a ok day


----------



## str8killin27

Seen ya out there I was over by the swimming hole got 21 had to leave early but not bad for a couple hours Iam gonna try this other spot i know of this afternoon for pike


----------



## fisherboy

Managed to get 40 today. Quite enjoyable. Did not enjoy cleaning them however. Getting a little old.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Gills were biting today, also got a small bass, red spikes on no. 2 Swedish pimps. Not many little perch today, (we had minnows too) thought that was weird, usually catch them like crazy.


----------



## ohdeer78

Whata swedish pimp


----------



## Capt. Crude

Swedish pimple.. its a small jigging spoon


----------



## michael1303

Have you guys had any luck with the artificial minnows? I've tried fake waxworks but they don't work.


----------



## str8killin27

What color is the flag today


----------



## Capt. Crude

still green today


----------



## fisherboy

Flag waqs green. Ice over 12" thick. A guy left when I got there. Said he caught 1 fish. While fishing another guy left. He said he had no bites. A couple kept 2 nice gills & 1 nice crappie but they were releasing gills i guess. They were there most of the day it sounded like. As far as for me only 4 gills & 1 catfish aboout 15'. It was fun bringing him in. Slow for around 3 hours but what the heck.


----------



## str8killin27

I made it out today we only had two bites pretty slow thanks for the update I thought maybe it was just us but sounds like everyone was having a slow day


----------



## michael1303

I just got back from school and the green flag is still up. This might be the last time to fish.


----------



## fisherboy

Stoped on way home. Flag was green with 1 lone person fishing. Walked out & talked (& watch 1 of his poles to keep him legal) for about 30 minutes. He had 5 gills when I left. 1 other person came in that time. A worker there said the flag would be green tomorrow.


----------



## michael1303

Did the worker say how much ice was there.


----------



## fisherboy

He did but I don't remember. It was quite a lot over 8".


----------



## str8killin27

Headed out tomorrow gonna get at least one more day in


----------



## fisherboy

More than likely i will be there around noon. Need bait & the urge to wake up early.


----------



## str8killin27

I didn't make it out there today but gonna head out in the morn


----------



## str8killin27

here ya go boys thought it was pretty good


----------



## fisherboy

From Friday. Fish turned on late.


----------



## ress

Nice catch !!


----------



## fisherboy




----------



## fisherboy

Guess almost everone is done with Orlander. Saw 2 guys besides me. Talked to 1 who said this was his best this year. Managed to get 50 some gills. Did not keep all. Ice still thick but the days are numbered.


----------



## Flathead76

Fisherboy you seriously did the lake a big favor keeping all those fish. Hopefully the quality of fishing goes up because of it.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I echo what Flathead said. You guys should just throw whatever you dont keep on the ice for the gulls and *****. That lake is way overpopulated with dinks. Always has been. You'de be helping the lake out.


----------



## str8killin27

I know me and the kids have pulled 100 dinks this winter and I know ohdeer78 has but it still needs to be thinned out


----------



## str8killin27

Need to put some more gill eating fish in there like some flatheads and more pike


----------



## Flathead76

str8killin27 said:


> Need to put some more gill eating fish in there like some flatheads and more pike


Ya ya ya it needs sum flatheads. Lol now that would put a hurting on them gills!


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'm all for some toothy critters in there, flathead would be alright too.


----------



## fisherboy

Fishing is done there. Red flag. It's time to think about toothy fish now. Wading for Walleyes which is my #1 love.

BTW I ate some of those 'dinks' tonight. Delicious.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Flathead76 said:


> Ya ya ya it needs sum flatheads. Lol now that would put a hurting on them gills!


How about bringing a couple back with you? I know a guy who takes them up to cabelas from defiance. They'de get huge in there. It would be like the movie Lake Placid! Flatties eating kids instead of 'gators !


----------



## Flathead76

DeathFromAbove said:


> How about bringing a couple back with you? I know a guy who takes them up to cabelas from defiance. They'de get huge in there. It would be like the movie Lake Placid! Flatties eating kids instead of 'gators !


By chance is his name Ron? I used to work at Cabelas when it first opened. I would catch fish to display in the tanks. I put a 40 pound flathead in the bass tank at the time. The fish did nothing but lay on the big log all day long. You could tell if it were a bad day to be a bass at 9:10 pm when the lights went off. If he was hungery within seconds of the lights going off he would get off the log on a mission. The next morning customers would comment about the sick catfish that was laying up side down on his log. We would tell them that he was tired from playing with the bass all night. In a two month span he ate 13 bass between 2-4 pounds, 4 quillbacks, and 5 sturgon between 2-3 pounds each. He was fat and happy to the tune of 52 pounds.

To avoid turning the bass tank into "a catfish" tank we needed to figure out a way to feed the pig. We came up with a pvc tube that had a line running through it. You could take a one pound sucker and bump him on the nose with it and it saved bass. He ate 2-4 suckers per day. You could drop 4 dozen night crawlers at one time and he would down them in one slurp. He was very popular with the employees and customers. It was cool when customers would ask if anyone knew anything about catfishing. The employees would say "did you see the fish on the log. Well he caught him."

Then corperate cabelas got the bait bill and threw a fit. They told the aquarim manager to feed the fish dead bait. Anyone that knows anything about flatheads knows that they are live feeders. With the bass population in the tank already getting worked over by my fish he did not have anything to eat. He was 40 pounds when I put him in. Maxed out at 52 pound. Then was 28 pounds when he died from corporate cabelas starving him to his death.


----------



## fishfray

That's a cool story. Sad ending though. Was that at the cabelas in Dundee?


----------



## Flathead76

fishfray said:


> That's a cool story. Sad ending though. Was that at the cabelas in Dundee?


Yes it was.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

why didnt they just feed him bluegill?? you can buy them in bulk really cheap to stock a pond. i am sure you could get them for .10-15 each and feed him 15-20 a day. Plenty of places are overloaded with them also.


----------



## michael1303

When will the fish start biting after the ice melts?I hope they start biting over spring break but I doubt that with the cold.


----------



## Flathead76

HatersGonnaHate said:


> why didnt they just feed him bluegill?? you can buy them in bulk really cheap to stock a pond. i am sure you could get them for .10-15 each and feed him 15-20 a day. Plenty of places are overloaded with them also.


This happened during the winter. Getting live fish large enough to satisfy a 50 plus pound fish is difficult during those months.


----------

